# !!!! Taklambac !!!!



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, I am Looking for turkish taklambac if anyone has any for sale, or can please point me to the right direction that would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone knows about this birds that can give me more information on the breed, if they go by a different name aka. Thank you!


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Taklambac short beak and fathered legs


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

http://www.guvercinbirligi.com/Arsiv_Makaleleri/Irklar/taklambac.htm

http://www.guvercinbirligi.com/arsivirklar.htm here is the whole site about turkish pigeons

I use a google translate to read it


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Need to find a breeder of taklambac, thank you


----------

